# Better Rocky, 3 or 4?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Both are awesome, but which is the awesome-est?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Neither.....the Original Rocky was the best!!!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

there were people who actualy liked rocky ?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

there were people that didnt?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

number 4 easy.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Best Rocky impersonation ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh1ghJDHpgU


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

of those 2, i think 4 is better. sly got such a beating in that movie that only writers and the screenplay saved him.

plus he was dating brigitte nielsen at the time (9 foot tall blonde) and she got to play the russian guy's girlfriend.

if i had to pick the best of all of them, there was 6, I believe, the last one coming out only a year or so ago, I'd say number 2 trumps them all.

if a subject of "best movie ever" comes up, my vote is "silence of the lambs". that thing had it all!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> there were people who actualy liked rocky ?


Arnie too apparently !




They're not cultured like us this side of the pond .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Arnie too apparently !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true 

BTW...ehm wheres the polloption "I dont like rocky regardless" ???

we gots a right to vote to !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> So true
> 
> BTW...ehm wheres the polloption "I dont like rocky regardless" ???
> 
> we gots a right to vote to !


I thought the title was referring to a couple of dogs  or at the very least, a wind up.

I liked Rocky 8 myself LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

'Zat a Duch word Alice, polloption ? had me thinking there


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I thought the title was referring to a couple of dogs  or at the very least, a wind up.
> 
> I liked Rocky 8 myself LOL


I like the Rocky Horror Picture Show LOL

and rocky road icecream but hey who dont like icecream !


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> 'Zat a Duch word Alice, polloption ? had me thinking there


Nah thats just me being a lazy twit and not wanting to use the spacebar hehehe


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I liked 'Rocky Mountain Way' by Joe Walsh and Rocky Road ice cream too....is that not Australian ice cream?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6EbnOEh0X4


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I like the Rocky Horror Picture Show LOL
> 
> and rocky road icecream but hey who dont like icecream !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW9liiGyP_g


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Between Rocky 3 and 4 , I vote 3 . The characters were much better . Mr T , Hulk , Paulie was never funnier . Plus the sound track rocked . " Eye of the Tiger " was to sports what " Girls , Girls , Girls " was to strip joints . 

As for my favorites out of all of them it goes , #1 , #3 , #2 , #4 . 

#5 sucked so bad I couldn't even watch the whole thing . I never saw #6 just because #5 sucked so bad . 

I was just talking about Rocky Horror yesterday . Awesome movie at the theater participating . I think I saw it about a dozen times . Good times . Not so good a movie just watching it at home .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Holly cow there were 6 of them? Once movies go over two I get them all mixed up, what number Rocky was the one when the shark broke into Sea World?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> there were people who actualy liked rocky ?


^ was my first thought on the thread. IMO, one Rocky was enough because the first one sucked too.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ was my first thought on the thread. IMO, one Rocky was enough because the first one sucked too.



Must be a female intelect thing huh....the movie sucked and damn if rocky wernt fugly and nothing worth to look at (which could have made up for the sucky movie lol)

if ya make a movie that sucks atleast put in some bloody eyecandy !


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya man, I was like 10 years old when I saw the first rocky. I just looked and the first one was in 1976 I was born in 1970 but I figure I didn’t see the movie till I was a bit older. I think every 10 year old boy would like the first one or two rocky movies. If a 10 year old boy don’t like rocky one or two there is a good chance he is going to like boys in a few years. Maybe Matt is only 10 or 12 years old what do I know? I can tell you one thing from all this its very unlikely that Matt likes boys in that weird way.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My vote is for Rocky Road


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Must be a female intelect thing huh....the movie sucked and damn if rocky wernt fugly and nothing worth to look at (which could have made up for the sucky movie lol)
> 
> if ya make a movie that sucks atleast put in some bloody eyecandy !


Exactly! It can be the worst B or worse rated move ever, but a little eye candy can hold my attention span long enough not to go "this sucks" and change the channel.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

nothin like some nice abs and muscle to better a movieplot and a nice face to finish it all of!

am not going into the ahum "other details" that are ofcourse checked out and scrutinezed (suckyword so its probably spelled wrong)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

It was a boxing movie for god sake will you bimbos just let a boxing movie bee a boxing movie. Just make sure the round card girls are hot though


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> It was a boxing movie for god sake will you bimbos just let a boxing movie bee a boxing movie. Just make sure the round card girls are hot though


Yeah, and if all sports were all about "just the sport" then football cheerleaders could be ugly as sin - last time I saw football the cheerleaders aren't ugly trolls 

Eye candy is eye candy.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> It was a boxing movie for god sake will you bimbos just let a boxing movie bee a boxing movie. Just make sure the round card girls are hot though


It being a boxingmovie doesnt mean it has to be with FUGLY ass men !!!! forget the girls! we want MEN with hard abs a good build a nice ass and a package that......never mind 

we have a right to eyecandy the same as you all do !


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Where can I vote for Rambo? I liked some of the Rocky movies, the first was probably my favorite.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

^ Oh yeah, Rambo was a cool movie.  But I prefer Judge Dredd - 

Eat recycled food, it's good for the environment, and okay for you.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well dang if we're going that direction (eating food and environmental issues) then Soylent Green dominates, ha ha.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well dang if we're going that direction (eating food and environmental issues) then Soylent Green dominates, ha ha.



Damn it Nicole

Don't you know Soylent green is made from PEOPLE? ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and you even get to pick what you watch while they "process" your body for soylent green...mmmmm.

Then again, you could go all Hannibal Lector and skip the processing part.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends which one you watch first.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> It depends which one you watch first.


Very true . 

Alice , Ashley you will be glad to know I am over the crushes I use to have on you 2 .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Very true .
> 
> Alice , Ashley you will be glad to know I am over the crushes I use to have on you 2 .


Awww  In the long run though, it'll be better for your health I'm sure  hehe.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Awww  In the long run though, it'll be better for your health I'm sure  hehe.


Good one ! I almost shot coffee out my nose reading that !


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gotta go with IV if only for Dolph Lundren. Enough said.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Very true .
> 
> Alice , Ashley you will be glad to know I am over the crushes I use to have on you 2 .



Ow dear.....now that breakes my heart 

wellllll it would if i had a heart to start with 



I still wanna see abs and muscle and NOT DOLPH LUNDGREN ! god hes almost as bad as Sly stallone...whoever posted that picture....GO stand in a corner untill your forgiven !

sheeeeeeeeshhhhhh...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Dolf Lundgren....

Yuck. You're fired. I don't like blondes.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Gotta go with IV if only for Dolph Lundren. Enough said.


He doesn't look so masculine to me, maybe it's the hair gel. I like someone with a bit of quality, someone like Gerard Depardieu, eye candy is just kind of...well, sickly!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Dolf Lundgren....
> 
> Yuck. You're fired. I don't like blondes.





***** hands a Gerard Butler to Ashley *******


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dick says: Conan the babarian. Wasn't that 1 of the first movies of Arnold S.?


Triple X...that's a movie with eye candy, Alice :mrgreen: Ymmie Vin Diesel.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

from Dick for Alice

Dorian Yates (UK), one of the heaviest body builers


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Dick says: Conan the babarian. Wasn't that 1 of the first movies of Arnold S.?
> 
> 
> Triple X...that's a movie with eye candy, Alice :mrgreen: Ymmie Vin Diesel.



owwww yeahhhhhh 











Now please excuse me while I go of and drewl for a bit


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I have to agree with Vin Diesel...
He was great in Pitch Black too!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> from Dick for Alice
> 
> Dorian Yates (UK), one of the heaviest body builers



Ehm Dick ?

HEH GETVER !!!! go sit in a corner man! this is unforgivable behaviour.....


OMFG how will I ever erase this picture from my mind ..........this makes sly stalone look GOOD and thats saying something....


god i need to puke lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> owwww yeahhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I will agree that he is HOT HOT HOT!!! He is also (from what I know) a man's man (although I think the door swings both ways actually). Not that it bothers me in the least, I am only looking....LOL!!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

See, Vin was kinda hot in the first Pitch Black (I think mostly cause his character was interesting), but he doesn't do it for me otherwise. Dolph Lundgren, unlike many of his contemporaries (Seagal, JCVD, looking at you...), has actually aged pretty well. 











I usually prefer dark hair to blonds, but he's 6'5" (I LOVE tall men), has a master's degree in chemical engineering and had a Fulbright scholarship to study at MIT, speaks multiple languages, and is a third degree black belt in karate. Smart, hot, and athletic=triple awesomeness. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I usually prefer dark hair to blonds, but he's 6'5" (I LOVE tall men), has a master's degree in chemical engineering and had a Fulbright scholarship to study at MIT, speaks multiple languages, and is a third degree black belt in karate. Smart, hot, and athletic=triple awesomeness. :mrgreen:



Just, ewww. George Clooney takes the cake on aging well. He's nearly as old as my father (he's 50) and he's still good looking.

I can't share the affinity for tall or blonde men either. I can see your point though, I think you said you're fairly tall? I'm not, I prefer guys that are 5'5" to 5'9" or so. Even a man that's 5 ft 5 is a good height difference for me - 6 ft 5? No way, a foot and several inches taller just isn't going to work.

But, if you want to talk about tall blondish guys, Alexander Skarsgard (Eric from True Blood) is hot. Ironically, he's from the same place as Dolph - they must be about some corn fed folks in that area to grow them that tall.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

What the hell happened to this thread?#-o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Adam Rawlings said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?#-o



It found its way home !


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?#-o


It has seen the light - Rocky sucks, Dolph sucks - Vin Diesel = win (whether he likes boys or not).


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Just, ewww. George Clooney takes the cake on aging well. He's nearly as old as my father (he's 50) and he's still good looking.
> 
> I can't share the affinity for tall or blonde men either. I can see your point though, I think you said you're fairly tall? I'm not, I prefer guys that are 5'5" to 5'9" or so. Even a man that's 5 ft 5 is a good height difference for me - 6 ft 5? No way, a foot and several inches taller just isn't going to work.
> 
> But, if you want to talk about tall blondish guys, Alexander Skarsgard (Eric from True Blood) is hot. Ironically, he's from the same place as Dolph - they must be about some corn fed folks in that area to grow them that tall.


Ha, I love a man who ages well between about 40 and 55. My husband is the same age as me and I tell him he'll be even better looking, as he looks like a combination of Zack Snyder, Michael C. Hall, and a pinch of Harrison Ford. :mrgreen: Yeah, I'm 5'9.5", so while I've dated two guys shorter than me, taller is better. It's good that shorter guys get some love though too! 

I like George Clooney as an actor okay, but I've never been a huge fan of his looks. I think it's because he looks perpetually smug, LOL. Alexander Skarsgard looks a bit too boyish for me, he might need some time (granted, I don't watch True Blood either). I guess I like pretty strong angular features like Hugh Laurie and Viggo Mortensen. And awesome accent? Triple bonus points.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?#-o




I dont know.....guess there needs to be a way to keep women from voting


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> I dont know.....guess there needs to be a way to keep women from voting


Sorry, we've been allowed to vote since the 1920's, I don't see giving that up because you're butt-hurt over a lame topic for a thread.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

If you cant recognize the greatness of Rocky (not to mention Conan and Predator) how can you weigh in on any more weighty issues?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> If you cant recognize the greatness of Rocky (not to mention Conan and Predator) how can you weigh in on any more weighty issues?


LOL.
Predator and Conan? Where have I ever mentioned anything negative about either of those movies? I've seen them both and wouldn't say they SUCK like Rocky did.

I can weigh in easily, I have nothing to prove and don't have to act macho.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL.
> Predator and Conan? Where have I ever mentioned anything negative about either of those movies? I've seen them both and wouldn't say they SUCK like Rocky did.
> 
> I can weigh in easily, I have nothing to prove and don't have to act macho.



LOL i have to agree with ya Ashley 

am actualy waiting for the whole caveman, swinging in the trees thing to start happening on this topic...


Someone needs to drag these men into the 21st century (kicking and screaming as they go lol)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> LOL i have to agree with ya Ashley
> 
> am actualy waiting for the whole caveman, swinging in the trees thing to start happening on this topic...
> 
> ...




UGGGG...Fire.

Next thing you'll hear is how their idea of fore-play is bash the woman over the head and drag her by her hair back to the man-cave.

:-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
Next thing you'll hear is how their idea of fore-play is bash the woman over the head and drag her by her hair back to the man-cave.

Another bullshit idea brought about by women. Who cares about foreplay ? Bash the bitch and get your **** on. Good grief. Next you will want sentiment. HA HA


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Next thing you'll hear is how their idea of fore-play is bash the woman over the head and drag her by her hair back to the man-cave.
> 
> Another bullshit idea brought about by women. Who cares about foreplay ? Bash the bitch and get your **** on. Good grief. Next you will want sentiment. HA HA


LMFAO!!!

Thanks for the perspective Jeff, I had nearly forgotten the reality of it all.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> UGGGG...Fire.
> 
> Next thing you'll hear is how their idea of fore-play is bash the woman over the head and drag her by her hair back to the man-cave.
> 
> :-\"



Wait a minute!

isnt that actualy foreplay :-o or has someone been holding out on me again :-|


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That reminds me of that joke; Australian guys idea of foreplay....Are you awake yet? :-&

Anyway, all these movies are boy movies, who star boys, all for boys...ok if y'all like boys I suppose! #-o


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

True enough, but still better than chick flicks

















Well, all mentioned except Rocky that is.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

People are actually dissing on Rocky? The first one (and arguably the second) is pretty much The American Dream: The Movie. I've had more than one in-depth talk on how that movie personified what America has come to stand for in a lot of ways. The second one just further humanized Rocky and was a fulfillment of the dream Rock had barely even given himself a chance to imagine.

The fourth was over-the-top Cold War symbolism, but after Rambo II practically a documentary in the realism department. I just don't think it aged all that well.

So I'd vote for Rocky 3 if we're voting between 3 & 4. Mr. T (a.k.a. Clubber Lang) looked and acted like a man on a mission to destroy you, they tugged at the heart strings with Mickey, and it humanized Rocky with his first professional loss and his comeback. But I liked them all except for 5, and thought Rocky Balboa did a great job of telling a very compelling and human story.

Here's a cool account by Tony Robbins of what Stallone went through to get Rocky made and the interesting parallels between his life and Rocky's (it's half-way an autobiography):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuse55qU2A

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well dang if we're going that direction (eating food and environmental issues) then Soylent Green dominates, ha ha.


I have been watching old movies and the Environmental movement had it's roots in cinema, further back than I realized...the new communism started about the same time the old one was on the outs...


----------

